# 2001 Beneteau 473 or 1984 Norseman 447



## dlongendyke (Mar 17, 2001)

Both in great condition (the 473 is slightly better equipped) both around 200K ish. We will be sailing costal around the NE for the next 4 years then retire and head for the Carribean. Which would be the better choice?


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Dlong,

That's like asking a 2001 Ford Taurus or a 1984 Range Rover...

The Benetau is newer, and you get a bigger boat, more plastic, faster sail, more space and less expenditure to keep up. The Norseman, is a very well built boat, slower, smaller and better finished...

If you're going to sail coastal then lie around in the caribbean, I'd go for the Benetau, and get more space.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

For your plans the Beneteau is the better choice.


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

Based on the minimum info you've provided, and even though I don't particularly care for the in-mast mainsail furler, I'd also suggest the Beneteau. Expect more depreciation, though.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Just to be contrary - Norseman.
If you are going to live aboard it's a 'cruiser', Bene's a racer/cruiser (mind trhat draft too, the Norseman I googled was a shoal draft which is handy in the Carib. 44 Norseman has plenty of room for a cruising couple, the extra is just that, extra Besides, on the Norseman the depreciation and upgrading is done.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

How many people will be living/cruising aboard? The Bene has more room and will probably fit your needs better if you have more than 1 person other than yourself. If you have kids, I'd recommend the Bene because of the 3 staterooms. 

I personally would go with the Norseman simply because I like the more classic looks and the build quality.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

chucklesR said:


> Just to be contrary - Norseman.
> If you are going to live aboard it's a 'cruiser', Bene's a racer/cruiser (mind trhat draft too, the Norseman I googled was a shoal draft which is handy in the Carib. 44 Norseman has plenty of room for a cruising couple, the extra is just that, extra Besides, on the Norseman the depreciation and upgrading is done.


dlongendyke,

Ignore Chuckles...the man sails a Cat...A CAT!!!!!!!!!! what the hell does he know about sailboats????     

Next thing SD will come here and say something too


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Delong...if that Bene has the 6'11" draft...I reverse my opinion. Get the Norseman. If it is shoal draft (6' or less) then stick with the Bene.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

camaraderie said:


> Delong...if that Bene has the 6'11" draft...I reverse my opinion. Get the Norseman. If it is shoal draft (6' or less) then stick with the Bene.


"Switcher hitter" or whatever you call them....


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Gui, are you trying to say Cam "goes" both ways?


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

kwaltersmi said:


> Gui, are you trying to say Cam "goes" both ways?


Yes...he likes it both ways..first is YES...then its NO....

He's never satisfied...


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

I sail a CAT because I like sailing WITH my wife  - and for 150k its a lot of well tested boat, in fact ditch the No-man and the Bendytoy and go buy a brand new Gemini instead. Drink Rum on the hook without cupholders, hell sail without cupholders


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

At least it isn't a Catalina... 


Giulietta said:


> dlongendyke,
> 
> Ignore Chuckles...the man sails a Cat...A CAT!!!!!!!!!! what the hell does he know about sailboats????
> 
> Next thing SD will come here and say something too


----------



## dlongendyke (Mar 17, 2001)

Thanks guys! Clearly there is no right or wrong answer here. I'm leaning toward the Norseman just becuase it matches my style (slow, old and expensive!)

Thanks again!

Dave


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

A brutally honest answer...  Good luck with the seatrial and survey...


dlongendyke said:


> Thanks guys! Clearly there is no right or wrong answer here. I'm leaning toward the Norseman just becuase it matches my style (slow, old and expensive!)
> 
> Thanks again!
> 
> Dave


----------



## jbinbi (Apr 2, 2006)

bene 473 is a great boat for carib. The boat sails best over 15 kts, is a pig below 10, but then again, below 10 put on the iron genoa anyway. Has a great interior, if you have the 2 cabin version, great layout. Have sailed many hours in it, if around 200 a good deal.


----------

